
Rust developer tools – status and strategy - rouma7
https://gist.github.com/nick29581/a3bbf6dd1b14ce57f18c
======
sanderjd
Very useful collection! A few points:

\- He doesn't mention benchmarking, which is built into the testing
capabilities of the compiler and is very nice to have.

\- The only profiling tool I've had success with is Instruments, which I find
harder to use in general than many of the alternatives, so I look forward to
progress on this front.

\- A good REPL would be _very_ nice to have, for more than just "programming
in the small" (but maybe that is what he meant by "experimentation"). There
used to be one, but it had lots of issues, so it was understandably but
lamentably killed.

\- Cargo is already a _very_ nice package manager. It feels like it has
learned from many mistakes made by ruby, python, and node (though I think it
resembles npm the most) and hasn't been frustrating at all for me. Notably, I
find the workflow much easier than go's, despite its comparative youth. It is
missing a central registry, but github serves the purpose decently at the
moment.

~~~
cpeterso
The Rust team plans to launch a central package registry at (running a server
written in Rust :) before Rust 1.0.

~~~
steveklabnik
... Well before. You didn't hear that from me, though...

